# EZ Command booster



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I have decided to go with a EZ Command DCC setup for the simplicity ad thought maybe the 5 amp booster might come in hand with our projected expansion. So far we only pan to run 4 locos max, and will have roughly 100' of track, but the regular controller is only rated for 1 amp. Might not be enough if we decide to add more stuff.

Here's my question to everyone: does anyone have an electronic copy of the user/install manual for the 5 amp booster? I cant find it anwhere on the net. Figured I'd try here before going to Bachmann. Thanks in advance!


----------

